# Looked for Flounder yesterday



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've slacked on reporting. Sorry.

Caught some more whiting on Tuesday and decided to go prospect for flounder in Gulf Shores. Had my snowbird friend Doug with me and let him know that the Flounder bite on the beach isn't as hot this time of year but that we should be able to find a few flatfish. It was slow, but we caught a few and I lost a STUD!!! Oh well. It was still fun showing a buddy some new stuff and watching him succeed with it.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool deal. I usually quit my beach hunting in Nov, might have to go for a walk later.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Cool deal. I usually *quit *my beach hunting in Nov, might have to go for a walk later.


Question: What the hell does this word mean?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Question: What the hell does this word mean?


Simple, it means I am far too busy chasing deer to bother with lowly flounder!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Simple, it means I am far too busy chasing deer to bother with lowly flounder!:thumbsup:


 Uggghhhhhhhh


----------



## Sps2 (Sep 6, 2015)

I surf fish quite a bit but never for flounder. Would you mind sharing how you go about flounder fishing in the surf?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sps2 said:


> I surf fish quite a bit but never for flounder. Would you mind sharing how you go about flounder fishing in the surf?


Search in the surf reports and surf Q&A for my posts. You can do this in the search function at the top. I made a lot of reports this year and gave a bunch of info on how and where. If you gave any problems finding the right stuff, let me know and I'll type something up when I'm back in the shop Wednesday.


----------

